# Austin County bucks



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I was doing some driving around Austin County yesterday evening on a photo trip, I was actually looking for some eagles I heard rumors of. Instead I found some nice bucks hanging out together.... I used to hunt in this area and i never saw anything this nice back then.... I'm still in the process of fully learning my camera and lenses so sometimes random drives to see what I can find are in order.

It was also a great sunset.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Deer shots look super. First photo has a bit too much sky. Google photographer's "rule of thirds" to see what I mean. Get more of the deer definitely above vertical center. Try it; you might like it.

Sunset would be better with less of the silhouetted foreground. Crop it off some and see if you like it better. Sunset sky is the feature.

You have captured great images, so mess around with them to make them fantastic.


----------

